# Menagerie (cats, dog, bird, horse, guinea pigs)



## twobettas (Nov 7, 2013)

In addition to my two bettas, I have quite a menagerie. I have four cats, a dog, a horse, a Quaker parrot, and two guinea pigs.

SheiKra and Farquaad (both rescued as abandoned kittens):








Stitch (shelter kitty):








Mewsette (shelter kitty adopted at age 15...was supposed to be 3!):








Bolt (shelter dog, chiweenie):








Truman the Quaker parrot:








Amy and Quinn (both adopted):








Figment:








That about covers it!


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

Wow, you've got your own zoo!! Thanks for sharing!!  We just have 5 bettas, 2 guinea pigs and a turtle here...


----------



## twobettas (Nov 7, 2013)

Chachi said:


> Wow, you've got your own zoo!! Thanks for sharing!!  We just have 5 bettas, 2 guinea pigs and a turtle here...


It's great to see another guinea pig owner. People are always surprised when they see my two guinea girls.


----------



## Ezzie (Sep 17, 2012)

Beautiful animals! Like our house it isnt a home unless its filled with animals!

But holy smokes thats some NICE houses in the picture with your horse! What a pretty area!


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

twobettas said:


> It's great to see another guinea pig owner. People are always surprised when they see my two guinea girls.


We have two guinea boys--Bubba and Darwin! I'll have to find pics of them to share sometime. They're actually my kids piggies but I play with them more than they do!


----------



## twobettas (Nov 7, 2013)

Ezzie said:


> But holy smokes thats some NICE houses in the picture with your horse! What a pretty area!


I wish they were mine! That's my block, but I'm in a triplex across from those massive places. The people who own the white one in the background literally come for just one week a year, and it's empty the other 51 weeks. I board Figment at a stable, but the pic was taken when I let the local church borrow him for a kids' event. I just had to get a photo of him in my yard since it was so close by.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

I love your guinea piggies they have lovely markings and they look really cute in the little clothes you've put on them I want to dress my piggies up but I can't find any guinea size clothes for them.

and all your other pets are really cute too


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Where did you get the clothes for Amy and Quinn? my pigs really want some clothes now lol:lol:


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

I don't know if she got them here but I have had this bookmarked forever:

http://cuddlycavies.homestead.com/home.html

Thinking of getting some for our boys!


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

While I don't have pictures to share I also have a menagerie.. Besides Mr B I have 4 other aquariums, 6 fire bellied toads, 3 dogs, 2 Budgies, 1 cat and a Syrian hamster oh yeah and 4 children ages 2-9 years, as well as 1 adult child a.k.a (my husband)


----------



## MCW (Oct 13, 2013)

Etsy.com has costumes for guinea pigs and other similar sized furries. Just search for "guinea pig costume".


----------



## twobettas (Nov 7, 2013)

@indigo_betta I got the clothes from Petsmart. I write a pet products review sight, so they sent them to me for Halloween. I noticed on their website that they have Christmas costumes for piggies too.


----------



## twobettas (Nov 7, 2013)

Oops, and I totally forgot about this one: http://www.guineapigcages.com/forum/classifieds.php?

A whole bunch of adorable costumes there, and the lady who makes them sells them to support a guinea pig/rodent rescue.


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

Twobettas ~ CHEERS to you for rescuing so many shelter pets!!!:notworthy:. They are all beautiful!!

And what an absolutely gorgeous Appy!!! He has such a gentle kind face....


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Aww I love all your animals bt I especially like Bolt and Figment! :3


----------



## Champion Betta (Oct 29, 2013)

Haha! I've got a menagerie too! In addition to one betta, I have: 3 horses, 2 dogs, 1 cat, 2 African Clawed frogs, and one darling bunny. Here is my bunny, Ginger:


----------

